# Students taking exams in UHS affiliated medical colleges



## so_soon (Jun 18, 2008)

ok, so the professors told us which books to buy. now we all have 2-3 books per subject, which are all written differently. ive done a levels, so i really wanted a detailed syllabus to guide me so I know which topics are more important than others..which are useless. of course, im going to listen to the professors and use their notes as a guideline as well, but i really want the curriculum in front of me so i know whats going to happen and how we're going to go along....
does anyone have it or know where to get it from?
i checked the uhs website...there are downloadable forms and information but no syllabus for mbbs. 
id be willing to go to uhs myself to get it, but ive had that experience in the past, and the clerks never know anything themselves so theyre usually of no help.


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

why dont you see the sylabus on pmdc site?


----------



## so_soon (Jun 18, 2008)

oh acha...i thought uhs was in charge of making it....thanks. but the link isnt even working. :S 
this is for ppl who have already taken uhs exams...do you study by the syllabus? and did your school administration ppl give it to you? or did you have to hunt it down on your own?


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm not in when i would be in inshallah and get my syllabus i would surely tell you


----------



## so_soon (Jun 18, 2008)

lol..okay...but since i cant really afford to wait a whole year...is there anyone else? 
im not asking for someone to give me theirs or something ludicrous like that...just asking where you get it from.


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

i think pmdc site is best to refer


----------



## so_soon (Jun 18, 2008)

umm...not really...not if its not even working. :S


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

why dont you refer a goverment college student?


----------



## so_soon (Jun 18, 2008)

thats what im trying to do here but no one who's actually a student is replying.


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

taimur may be can help you


----------

